# Similitudes Catala - Romanes



## los_setenta

Hola,

Perque tenim aquestes paraules catalanes en romanes tambe: joc, foc, nou, ou, meu, suc, cap, gratuit, nepot(catala nebot), fugim, dormim... etc. ? No es troben en frances, o italia, o castella. Tenint en compte que Romania esta de l'altre part d'Europa.

Bon Any Nou!


----------



## infinite sadness

Tutte le lingue romanze hanno tra di loro parecchie analogie.
La coincidenza di alcune parole di una lingua (ad esempio il catalano) con quelle di un'altra lingua (ad esempio il rumeno) secondo me è dovuta a pura casualità: nel processo evolutivo a partire da una origine comune è possibile che singole parole abbiano raggiunto il medesimo risultato finale senza aver mai avuto reciproche contaminazioni e influenze.


----------



## Pixidio

Hola, esas palabras tienen orígenes comunes; el lenguaje base de todos los idiomas romances fue el latín (con dos sociolectos: culto y vulgar) 
Todas las lenguas romances poseen similitudes notables que ya estaban presentes en los dialectos latinos que posteriormente se trasformaron en idiomas. Las palabras (muchas, teniendo en cuenta que la mayor parte del léxico de todas estas lenguas deriva del latín) se han mantenido con cambios (mayores o menores, dependiendo del grado de separación de las lenguas, debida a factores geográficos, temporales y al contacto con otras lenguas) 
Este enlace de Wikipedia te puede interesar. Lenguas romances.


----------



## los_setenta

Gracias por el link. Es informacion basica. Yo buscaria algo mas especializado, como por ejemplo estudios de los superestratos. Me pregunto en este sentido si hay alguna referecia historica sobre colonos catalanes en el teritorio actual de Rumania despues de la conquista romana sobre Dacia o de colonos daco-rumanos en el teritorio actual de Catalunya.


----------



## olaszinho

los_setenta said:


> Hola,
> 
> Perque tenim aquestes paraules catalanes en romanes tambe: joc, foc, nou, ou, meu, suc, cap, gratuit, nepot(catala nebot), fugim, dormim... etc. ? No es troben en frances, o italia, o castella. Tenint en compte que Romania esta de l'altre part d'Europa.
> 
> Bon Any Nou!


 
Hola Anna.
Crec que depèn de l’evolució fonètica de cada llengua romànica. Per exemple pots trobar algunes de les paraules que has escrit amunt en molts dialectes italians també o en portuguès (meu)
De mots  com foc, meu, fugim, partim, com jà he dit, en trobes en varis dialectes italians, en particular del nord.
Bon any nou a tothom


----------



## los_setenta

Entenc. Lo que pasa es que Italia, Portugalia son vecinos de Catalunya. Y las similitudes se explicarian por los contactos entre sus poblaciones. En  cambio, Rumania es como una isla de latinidad en un territorio de habla eslava. Tener similitudes entre el rumano y las otras lenguas romanicas tiene que ver con la tactica de colonizar los territorios conquistados por los romanos con poblaciones procedentes de otras regiones romanas. El numero de palabras identicas entre el catala y el rumano me parece asombrante, estoy aprendiendo el catala y cada vez mas me deja boca abierta, lo que no me habia pasado al aprender castellano, frances o italiano.

Gracias, saludos desde Bucarest, M.


----------



## AngelCasado

los_setenta said:


> Entenc. Lo que pasa es que Italia, Portugalia son vecinos de Catalunya. Y las similitudes se explicarian por los contactos entre sus poblaciones. En cambio, Rumania es como una isla de latinidad en un territorio de habla eslava. Tener similitudes entre el rumano y las otras lenguas romanicas tiene que ver con la tactica de colonizar los territorios conquistados por los romanos con poblaciones procedentes de otras regiones romanas. El numero de palabras identicas entre el catala y el rumano me parece asombrante, estoy aprendiendo el catala y cada vez mas me deja boca abierta, lo que no me habia pasado al aprender castellano, frances o italiano.
> 
> Gracias, saludos desde Bucarest, M.



ESTA ES UNA MUY BUENA PREGUNTA:::

Voy a intentar ser breve:

En primer lugar,Trajano, que fue el mejor emperador que tuvo el imperio Romano tuvo origenes hispanos por parte de su padre el creció y se educo en la provincia de Betica al sur de Hispania, su padre a su vez era proconsul del Imperio Romano en dicha provincia, cuando trajano llego a ser emperador se rodeo de antiguos compañeros, familiares y amistades hispanas, llegando a tener hasta 16 senadores hispanos en Roma.

Pero volvamos a la linguistica que tanta curiosidad atrae a mas de uno.

En la epoca de las conquistas en aquella epoca, (y en las actuales guerras tambien se hace ej: afganistan, Somalia,) se solia conquistar con tropas que no eran de tu propio pais, tambien lo hicimos los españoles en la conquista de America Central enviando a los Guaches (antiguos nativos de las Islas Canarias) y reprobrando las islas con peninsulares, por lo tanto ivan moviendo las poblaciones de una provincia a la otra para que nadie se identificara con una tierra pero sí con un imperio.

Si te fijas en las palabras las cuales hay similitud: joc, foc, nou, ou, meu, suc, cap, gratuit, nepot(catala nebot), fugim, dormim.. son palabras de uso cotidiano militar, son las tipicas palabras que un grupo de soldados romanos usarian en una noche alrededor de una hoguera. Creo que con esto empiezas a ver mas o menos a que me refiero.....

Pues bien: al igual que una gran parte de soldados Hispanos fueron enviados a las contiendas Germanicas (en la pelicula Gladiator, esta basada en historia real te das una mera cuenta de que muchos hispanos "hombres de confianza" fueron enviados a combatir al norte de Europa)

En el caso de Dacia no fueron Hispanos del sur, sino del norte, probenian de Tarraco y Barcino, Itaca nunca envió tropas Italianas ya que las utilizaba para la defensa de Roma sino..... y esto es lo más bueno......catalanas. es por eso de que hay palabras que son iguales en Catalan y en Rumano y de que no existen en ninguna otra lengua del mundo.

Em la actualidad y como prueba de ello se encontro este mismo 2012 en la fase de construccion de la autopista entre Bucarest y Brasov pruebas en escritos realizados en lengua catalana, con este descubrimiento y ya van tres los asentamientos con pruevas, en uno de ellos se encontraron indicios de una guarnicion de mas de 5000 soldados provenientes de Cataluña....

Este año 2013 sera crucial en las investigaciones pero da el que pensar..... pero como tú decias no fueron colonos.... fueron tropas.... que probablemente despues se quedaron en Rumania se casaron con mujeres de la zona y tubieron descendencia hasta los dias de hoy.

Esto me hace reflexionar y pienso el porque hay 2 tipos de hombres fisicamente tan diferenciados en Rumania, el grueso corpulento con cabeza redondeada y el fino y delgado con tez clara...simil al originario de Cataluña. Jajajaaja 

¿Nunca has pensado porque este segundo tipo de hombre pasa tan desapercibido cuando va a Barcelona?
¿Parte de la descendencia Rumana en la actualidad probiene de Cataluña?
¿Es quizas Cataluña la madre patria de numerosas familias rumanas y estas no lo saben?

Quizas la genetica en un futuro lo determine... pero hasta ahora solo tenemos las pruebas de las tropas Romanas de origen Catalan en la conquista y asentamientos de Dacia y su legado atraves de una lengua unica y diferente al resto................ la cual nos vincula.

Salutacions, Salutari

Desde Bucarest


----------



## germanbz

Em sembla una teoria, com es sol dir "agafada amb pinzes". Personalment pense que eixes coincidències tenen probablement més relació amb els conceptes de llengües actaitzants i no arcaitzants i la major o menor evolució des del llatí original.


----------



## Fauban

Jo crec que és força casualitat.

En les paraules d'exemple (crec que la llista de coincidències entre ambdós idiomes es enorme, centenars!!), es donen una sèrie de trets conservadors i innovadors que s'han donat als dos idiomes *per separat*:

1) Sistema consonàntic molt conservador, com l'italià (comparat amb port. fr. cast.).
2) Sistema vocàlic força conservador: en cat. i rom. molt poques vocals s'han convertit en diftongs (comparar cast. _fuego_, it. _fuoco_, fr. _feu_).
3) Durant l'època medieval, el romanès perdé moltes _-o_ i algunes _-e_ finals, que és un tret *molt distintiu* del català (i francès i occità).

Tanmateix, adona't que és casualitat, i que les evolucions intermèdies són diferents (i que abans de perdre les vocals finals, el romanès *s'assembla més a l'italià*):

1) 
Rom: focō > foco > foc
Cat: focō > foco > fogo > fog > foc
(igual per suc)

2) 
Rom: fugimus > fugimos > fugimo > fugim
Cat: fugimus > fugims > fugim

3) 
Rom: nepōtem > nepote > nepot
Cat: nepōtem > nepote > nebode > nebod > nebot

4) 
Gratuit és copiat del francès

etc...


----------



## Namarne

AngelCasado said:


> En el caso de Dacia no fueron Hispanos del sur, sino del norte, probenian de Tarraco y Barcino, Itaca nunca envió tropas Italianas ya que las utilizaba para la defensa de Roma sino..... y esto es lo más bueno......catalanas. es por eso de que hay palabras que son iguales en Catalan y en Rumano y de que no existen en ninguna otra lengua del mundo.
> 
> En la actualidad y como prueba de ello se encontro este mismo 2012 en la fase de construccion de la autopista entre Bucarest y Brasov pruebas en escritos realizados en lengua catalana, con este descubrimiento y ya van tres los asentamientos con pruebas, en uno de ellos se encontraron indicios de una guarnicion de mas de 5000 soldados provenientes de Cataluña...


Pero, ¿quieres decir que ya existía el catalán, o al menos palabras catalanas, en la época de la que parece que hablas? Yo habría dicho que no, pero no soy conocedor. 
Con todo, la teoría es interesante, si se pueden buscar ejemplos de siglos posteriores. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## germanbz

Namarne said:


> Pero, ¿quieres decir que ya existía el catalán, o al menos palabras catalanas, en la época de la que parece que hablas? Yo habría dicho que no, pero no soy conocedor.
> Con todo, la teoría es interesante, si se pueden buscar ejemplos de siglos posteriores.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Seamos serios, intentar relacionar la conquista de Tracia que ocurre entre las últimas décadas antes de Cristo y aproximadamente el año 100.Con cierto grado de "repoblación catalana" y mantenimiento de un vocabulario ya establecido de catalán en Rumanía y llevándolo a un nivel incluso de caracterización física que se ha incluso mantenido durante 2000 años...


----------



## Fauban

1) Una cosa són els canvis *fonètics* del llatí al català i al romanès que he exposat amunt. Són coincidències en gran part.

2) L'altra cosa és el tema del *vocabulari*: El vocabulari romanès té més arrels lèxiques en comú amb el català que no pas amb el castellà o portuguès. 
Però això és perque *el castellà i el portuguès s'han distanciat del vocabulari romànic original*. Vegeu l'article a la wikipedia anglesa.


----------



## germanbz

Fauban said:


> 1) Una cosa són els canvis *fonètics* del llatí al català i al romanès que he exposat amunt. Són coincidències en gran part.
> 
> 2) L'altra cosa és el tema del *vocabulari*: El vocabulari romanès té més arrels lèxiques en comú amb el català que no pas amb el castellà o portuguès.
> Però això és perque *el castellà i el portuguès s'han distanciat del vocabulari romànic original*. Vegeu l'article a la wikipedia anglesa.



Estic d'acord amb els que dius, evidentment hi ha una separació i allunyament però en canvi respecte la font que indiques per a recolzar-ho, ja no estic tan d'acord.

Perquè llisc:

_There is evidence that at least from the 2nd century AD that the vocabulary and phonology of Roman Tarraconensis was different from the rest of Roman Hispania_


Pense que es una afirmació respecte a l'evolució i desenvoluopament dels trets de la llengua que mai es por començar amb un argument de "There is evidence". Quines evidències?. Com si els substrats de la "Tarraconensis" hagueren estat inmutables des dels romans i abans (i desprès), como si no afectaren colonitzacions, emigracions i conquestes i més tenint en compte que la Tarraconensis (ja en la seua menor mida com a provincia romana) aplegava fins a Cantabria. I més mirant que els primers escrits de la llengua catalana venen del  segle X. Imaginem la de gent, conquestes i resconquestes, poblaments i despoblaments, fins a 7 tribus d'íbers identificades al territori català, romans, inmigració de colons, visigots, àrabs,almohades, francs... durant eixos X segles. El que està clar es que eixa evol.lució es produix a la zona de la marca i sud del Roselló, molt emparentada en els seus inicis amb l'occità i desprès extesa per conquesta. Així doncs pense que argumentar una diferenciació paleo-catana en temps dels romans, coincidint amb l'actual extensió de Catalunya no crec que siga llingüísticament ferm a no ser que es recolze amb bona cosa de "evidències".


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

He deixat reposar el fil, no volia participar-hi en "calent", vull dir, volia esperar a veure què contàveu.
Trobe que la semblança entre les llengües neollatines és una cosa natural. Nosaltres que estem dins el català (llengua més o menys central) podem observar coincidències amb el francés, amb el castellà, amb l'italià, amb l'occità per a què parlar-ne, en un mot, amb les llengües que ens envolten.El castellà junt al francés en son els que més se n'han allunyat del patró llatí. Personalment vaig  "redescobrir" construccions del català, especialment del valencià, quan estudiava l'italià. Hi havia formes "oblidades" pel bilingüisme diari amb el castellà, que he tornat a usar amb més força: l'ús del futur en comptes del present de subjuntiu quan pertocava, etc. Respecte al romanès vos diré que he coincidit amb alguna persona romanesa, i si que ens va xocar que bastantes paraules coincidiren: foc, bou, pantalons i alguna més que ara no recorde. Aquesta persona en digué que si parlaven el valencià a poc a poc (crec que aquesta expressió també coincidia) ens podia seguir perfectament la conversa i no en sabia gens ni mica de valencià (català).

Farà uns déu anys que a Castelló, on hi ha la colònia més nombrosa de romanesos, els mestre de primaria varen descobrir que als alumnes romanesos els resultava més fàcil "integrar-se" a la societat castellonenca si ho feien a través del valencià, donat que posseïa unes estructures i vocabulari més proper al romanés que no el castellà. Recorde que van editar un vocabulari d'ajuda valencià-romanés i algun manual més extens. Aquest déu de circular encara per les escoles castellonenques; potser fóra interessant tenir més noticies d'ell, per a facilitar-li-les a la nostra amiga _los_setenta_.

Fins_ un' _altra.


----------



## Penyafort

De teories estrafolàries sobre repoblaments, sempre en trobarem un fotimer. L'única que és ben bé certa, comprovable lingüísticament i genètica, és la de la península Ibèrica, un repoblament medieval evident de nord a sud.

A més, des d'un punt de vista exclusivament lingüístic i temporal, no parlem ja d'històric ni genètic, tampoc no tindria solta ni volta. Les sordes finals del romanès són sordes reals, no fruit d'un ensordiment posterior per posició, com en català. Només caldria recordar com s'han escrit sovint en grafia prefabriana.

És a dir, si veiem derivats de paraules mencionades al missatge original, de seguida ens adonem que el català pertany al grup de les llengües occidentals que ha sonoritzat aquestes oclusives, mentre que el romanès ha conservat la fase més arcaica, anterior a l'occidental:

jo*c* > jo*gu*ina (en romanès, _ju*c*ărie_)​fo*c* > fo*g*ar (en romanès, _fo*c*ar_)​ne*b*o*t* > ne*b*o*d*a (en romanès, _ne*p*oa*t*ă_)​​Altrament dit, que el fet d'escriure joc, foc i nebot, en comptes de _jog_, _fog _i _nebod, _és més una qüestió ortogràfica que etimològica.


----------



## guyweisz

No creo que tenga mucho sentido intentar explicarlo con razonamientos que no sean puramente lingüísticos. Históricamente - o culturalmente - llámese como se llame, no ha habido una relación entre Rumanía y las tierras de habla catalana más allá de la "habitual", y mucho menos la que podría influir en el desarrollo de un idioma. Yo me suscribo a lo que dijo Stephen R. Anderson (al menos creo que fuera él, últimamente me doy cuenta de que las citas muchas veces se atribuyen a las personas equivocadas): Que el desarrollo a partir de una lengua origen tiene unas vías limitadas, por motivos varios, desde lógica lingüística hasta pronunciación (que limita las posibilidades y mucho) y se pueden desarrollar un número limitado de dialectos, entre los cuales pueden haber unos que se asemejen a otros aunque geográficamente estén separados. El estudio de las Protolenguas conduce a la misma conclusión. En el caso de Rumanía, hay que recordar que conservó una lengua de origen romano debido (con toda probabilidad) a su situación topográfica, pero que la misma hace imposible pensar que haya podido influir o ser influida por una lengua romance occidental, como el catalán. Uno de los aspectos más obvios de esta situación es la conservación de los casos y formas gramaticales al final de los verbos, como el latín y el latín vulgar, que no existen en otras lenguas romances de la actualidad, incluido el catalán (teniendo este último sin embargo sus formas particulares que no existen en otras lenguas romances tampoco). Y ya no hablo de las influencias eslavas en el rumano, que lo diferencian, y bastante, de las demás lenguas de su familia.


----------



## Doraemon-

La gran companyia catalana va estar per les terres bizantines, però no crec que influís molt en el romanés, això. En el fons és que no trobo cap coïncidència que no es pugui explicar per la simple descendència d'ambdues llengües del llatí. El castellà i el portugués com ja s'havia assenyalat estan una mica més allunyades (tampoc no molt) del francès i l'italià, per exemple. També hi ha moltes més similituds de vocabulari de l'italià amb el català que amb el castellà (tallar/tagliare/cortar, menjar/mangiare/comer, etc.) però no cal esperar a la possible influència medieval catalana a Itàlia als temps de la corona d'Aragó per a trobar la diferència als registres històrics ni per explicar-ho, s'explica senzillament de forma interna per l'evolució de les llengües romances.


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> També hi ha moltes més similituds de vocabulari de l'italià amb el català que amb el castellà (tallar/tagliare/cortar, menjar/mangiare/comer, etc.) però no cal esperar a la possible influència medieval catalana a Itàlia als temps de la corona d'Aragó



Influència medieval no, tot i que haver-n'hi, n'hi va haver, i força italianismes a la Península van entrar per via del català.

Però aquestes que has esmentat són paraules catalanes de soca-rel*, anteriors a la unió de Catalunya i Aragó o a la influència italiana renaixentista. Tot i així, sí que es poden deure a una segona onada llatina innovadora, que va influir en l'epicentre de la llatinitat, deixant que la perifèrica Ibèria occidental (castellà, asturià i gallec-portuguès) conservés paraules més antigues (_miedo, sobrino, comer, hablar, trigo, feo...)_.

*Sospito, però, que en el cas de menjar, a l'igual que amb l'italià mangiare, es deuen a una influència occitana antiga, perquè en català hauria d'haver donat _manugar/menugar _(usat per Llull) i en italià _manducare_.


----------



## Circunflejo

los_setenta said:


> gratuit





los_setenta said:


> No es troben en frances, o italia, o castella.


En castellà tenim gratuito/a.



Penyafort said:


> Tot i així, sí que es poden deure a una segona onada llatina innovadora, que va influir en l'epicentre de la llatinitat, deixant que la perifèrica Ibèria occidental (castellà, asturià i gallec-portuguès) conservés paraules més antigues (_miedo, sobrino, comer, hablar, trigo, feo...)_.



En castellà també fem ús de parlar malgrat que hablar es (molt) més comú i en lleonès hi ha parlare que també es menys comú que falare, però que és molt conegut perque hi ha un dialecte que es diu la parla d'El Rebollar.


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> Però aquestes que has esmentat són paraules catalanes de soca-rel*, anteriors a la unió de Catalunya i Aragó o a la influència italiana renaixentista. Tot i així, sí que es poden deure a una segona onada llatina innovadora, que va influir en l'epicentre de la llatinitat, deixant que la perifèrica Ibèria occidental (castellà, asturià i gallec-portuguès) conservés paraules més antigues (_miedo, sobrino, comer, hablar, trigo, feo...)_.



Clar, i això justament volia dir, que aquestes semblances són anteriors a una possible influència tardana. Que hi puga haver certes semblances del romanès envers el català i no el castellà, en certes paraules, crec que es deu més a raons d'evolució del llatí, de "soca-rel", que dius, i no una possible influència de la Gran Companyia Catalana.
Algunes paraules de l'italià poden haver entrat a la península ibérica a través del català, lògicament (i sense cap dubte), i també en sentit contrari, que van ser uns quants segles d'unió, però la gran majoria de paraules semblants que hi ha, s'expliquen per l'evolució del llatí/romanç, no per presències més tardanes.
Hi ha certes excepcions, és clar: paper, per exemple; va passar des de l'egipci antic a través de mil llocs, al grec, a l'italià, d'aquest al català, i d'aquest al castellà, pero són qüestions molt puntuals de tal o qual paraula, excepcions; la gran majoria són evolució local, sobre tot amb una llengua amb tan poca relació tardana com és el romanès, però també amb l'italià.


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> *Sospito, però, que en el cas de menjar, a l'igual que amb l'italià mangiare, es deuen a una influència occitana antiga, perquè en català hauria d'haver donat _manugar/menugar _(usat per Llull) i en italià _manducare_.



No crec, en aragonès és "minchar" (d'on podria haver passat al valencià, diuen alguns, aquesta pronunciació amb -i-, i potser també la /t∫/ típica de l'apitxat: teories). Però el cas de menjar/manger/minchar sembla més degut a l'origen comú, amb la típica contigüitat dialectal (l'aragonès estaria en mig camí de transició entre les ibèriques i l'occità-català), i podria venir per tant d'un mateix subdialecte romanç, que clarament el català comparteix filogenèticament amb l'occità (és la llengua més propera al català de totes), i no una influència directa "tardana antiga" de l'occità cap al català; no és així com solen funcionar les llengües, diacrònicament. Que sobrevivís un temps manducare i mangiare, o manugar (probablement amb menjar) no és cap prova del contrari. També existeix en castellà, "manducar"; vull dir, que es poden mantenir en una mateixa llengua diferents variants lèxiques, amb usos més limitats, o coexistir com a localismes, no hi sol haver un reemplaçament mot per mot per certa influència que arriba en cert moment, sense més.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> En castellà també fem ús de parlar malgrat que hablar es (molt) més comú



_Parlar _en castellà fa tota la fila de venir de l'occità o el català, com apunten diverses fonts etimològiques, d'entre elles al DRAE. Al CORDE, gairebé no hi figura amb anterioritat al 1400, i on més apareix és a les obres de Ferrández d'Heredia, en aragonès.



Doraemon- said:


> No crec, en aragonès és "minchar" (d'on podria haver passat al valencià, diuen alguns, aquesta pronunciació amb -i-, i potser també la /t∫/ típica de l'apitxat: teories). Però el cas de menjar/manger/minchar sembla més degut a l'origen comú, amb la típica contigüitat dialectal (l'aragonès estaria en mig camí de transició entre les ibèriques i l'occità-català), i podria venir per tant d'un mateix subdialecte romanç, que clarament el català comparteix filogenèticament amb l'occità (és la llengua més propera al català de totes), i no una influència directa "tardana antiga" de l'occità cap al català; no és així com solen funcionar les llengües, diacrònicament. Que sobrevivís un temps manducare i mangiare, o manugar (probablement amb menjar) no és cap prova del contrari. També existeix en castellà, "manducar"; vull dir, que es poden mantenir en una mateixa llengua diferents variants lèxiques, amb usos més limitats, o coexistir com a localismes, no hi sol haver un reemplaçament mot per mot per certa influència que arriba en cert moment, sense més.



Llavors el més lògic seria suposar una arrel *mandicare, com a _penjar _(< *pendicare), a l'àrea central, diferent a la de _manducare_, en romanès _mânca_.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> _Parlar _en castellà fa tota la fila de venir de l'occità o el català, com apunten diverses fonts etimològiques, d'entre elles al DRAE. Al CORDE, gairebé no hi figura amb anterioritat al 1400, i on més apareix és a les obres de Ferrández d'Heredia, en aragonès.


Tant se val com n'hi hagi arribat perque just volia dir que _la segonda onada llatina innovadora_ també va arribar al castellà (malgrat que sigui just un poquet) en el cas concret de parlar.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Tant se val com n'hi hagi arribat perque just volia dir que _la segonda onada llatina innovadora_ també va arribar al castellà (malgrat que sigui just un poquet) en el cas concret de parlar.



Quan es parla del lèxic patrimonial de la llengua, es tracta del que evoluciona conforme als patrons d'evolució lingüística interns de la llengua, no amb manlleus que mostren evolucions d'un altre sistema lingüístic. I això fins i tot amb les paraules més freqüents. Per entendre'ns, _botella _és una paraula ben castellana avui dia, però es veu clarament que és un manlleu, perquè l'evolució natural de _butticula _al castellà dona _*botija*_, l'autèntica paraula patrimonial.

Per això, en els estudis comparatius del lèxic de soca-rel, els manlleus es consideren d'una altra manera.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Quan es parla del lèxic patrimonial de la llengua, es tracta del que evoluciona conforme als patrons d'evolució lingüística interns de la llengua, no amb manlleus que mostren evolucions d'un altre sistema lingüístic. I això fins i tot amb les paraules més freqüents. Per entendre'ns, _botella _és una paraula ben castellana avui dia, però es veu clarament que és un manlleu, perquè l'evolució natural de _butticula _al castellà dona _*botija*_, l'autèntica paraula patrimonial.
> 
> Per això, en els estudis comparatius del lèxic de soca-rel, els manlleus es consideren d'una altra manera.


D'accord. Jo no soc lingüista, no entenc de lèxic patrimonial i parlo just com un ciutadà de parla castellana que sap un poquet de català i, clar, de algunes coses, no me n'adono. Disculpa.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> D'accord. Jo no soc lingüista, no entenc de lèxic patrimonial i parlo just com un ciutadà de parla castellana que sap un poquet de català i, clar, de algunes coses, no me n'adono. Disculpa.



Home, aquí no hi ha res a disculpar. Aquí si fa no fa tots som més "linguòfils" que no lingüistes, que fa la cosa més interessant.

I benvolgut aquest poquet de català que dius que saps! Està molt bé!


----------

